# Ship Reef, Sat 1/12



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Launching Fisherman's Beach at 5:30am and paddling the 4km out to the reef. Will be a largely exploratory mission, hunting for structure and bait and dropping a jig if I find anything. Possibly detour via The Wall on the way back if not too laden with fish


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

Count me in, I will make sure I am there by 5:30. Got some knife jigs also, hopefully there are some nice kings about.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

This mission still a goer?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> This mission still a goer?


Conditions still look OK for me. Will make a call at the launch on whether to go to the wrecks or stay in closer


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Can you please provide a street name for fisherman's beach please Dave? My GPS needs something to dine out on. I know you have given it to me before but you know how dim I am :?

May well see you out there...

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> Can you please provide a street name for fisherman's beach please Dave? My GPS needs something to dine out on. I know you have given it to me before but you know how dim I am :?
> 
> May well see you out there...
> 
> JT


Anzac Ave, off Pittwater Rd


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Keep the UHFs on folks.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will do


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there at 0500.


----------

